# Rob Roy Caravan Park, Aberdeenshire, August 2012



## Stussy (Aug 27, 2012)

Been doing a good few explores lately, but not had the chance to post any reports so hopefully the first of a good few to come!

This is my first time trying to edit pictures, all my other reports have been straight from the camera, used the free programme GIMP, any constructive criticism is welcomed!


This is Rob Roy Caravan Park, been posted on here before, but not been too updated lately so a little trip with JFRsteve was required!

For those not aware, this site closed in the late 80's early 90's however the owner still lives on site as well as two other occupied caravans which are still rented/owned weirdly! The site used to be home too around 100 static caravans, many still there by for decor enthusiasts , the 70's styling is too die for!

I first visited this site in March in the dead of night after the severe storms the previous night and to say it was creepy is an under statement!

The owner still cuts the grass daily and keeps the hedges cut back and tidy, but the caravans are all left to rot away! 




This burnt out house is at the entrance, still has loads of toys etc laying around, seems to have recenlty burnt down, not much dereliction there, yet....























The Entrance to the Caravan Site






A selection of the vast variety of the different styles of statics around...






















Old School Thermometer, and peely wallpapers, nice...




















































An abandoned Morris van maybe, not a expert on these things






Thanks for having a wee look!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats quite cool, I've not see it before (or any other caravan park). Seems a bit of a shame too.


----------



## Bunkerkid (Aug 27, 2012)

Wish I had got to see this when I was up north earlier this month but never got to the area, still had fun and this looks great. Cheers for posting.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 27, 2012)

I like this a lot, very different ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Bloody amazing how strange! a time warp! The van looks like an Austin A35,great report.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 28, 2012)

Great location and pics ,what a wonderful place for a holiday .


----------



## Scaramanger (Aug 29, 2012)

Takes yer back.....


----------



## mookster (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh wow, this is one of the old-school locations! Proper blast from the past, I had no idea it was still around.

The van looks like an Austin A35 from the rear.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 29, 2012)

Not seen this for a while, still got a gardener and a couple of residents? 

Cheers fella


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 29, 2012)

How strange to see the derelict statics with nicely mown grass round them! What a find!


----------



## Stussy (Aug 29, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Bloody amazing how strange! a time warp! The van looks like an Austin A35,great report.



I have no idea, I think there was talk of it being an Austin or a mini type can, still in very good condition I've been told, only a few parts missing cosmetically n the gearbox ain't seized!


----------



## Stussy (Aug 29, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> Not seen this for a while, still got a gardener and a couple of residents?
> 
> Cheers fella



Haha I take it you never read the intro, yeah the gardener and a few residents are left.


----------



## Stussy (Aug 29, 2012)

Boatbird said:


> How strange to see the derelict statics with nicely mown grass round them! What a find!



It really is spooky going there for the first time, the place is almost silent with no noise, and everything is rotting away but hedges and grass mostly all kept neat!


----------



## Bones out (Aug 29, 2012)

Stussy said:


> Haha I take it you never read the intro, yeah the gardener and a few residents are left.




Sorry, I did read. Should have been and exclamation mark and not a question mark after comment. :goofy:


----------



## B7TMW (Aug 29, 2012)

To think once there'd be kids riding their bikes, parents sat in deckchairs enjoying some peaceful respite. I love posts like this. Once a hive of fun and frivolity..... now desolate and sad.

Wouldn't take much I would think, to jack it back up to a live site again I wouldn't think.


----------



## Stussy (Aug 30, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> Sorry, I did read. Should have been and exclamation mark and not a question mark after comment. :goofy:



Haha it's cool I wasn't trying too bust yer baws


----------



## Stussy (Aug 30, 2012)

B7TMW said:


> To think once there'd be kids riding their bikes, parents sat in deckchairs enjoying some peaceful respite. I love posts like this. Once a hive of fun and frivolity..... now desolate and sad.
> 
> Wouldn't take much I would think, to jack it back up to a live site again I wouldn't think.



Totally agree with you, the owner must hae spent so much to get the place too it's size, the upkeep must have been pretty large!

Wouldn't surprise me too see it being bought by a developer for new houses shortly.


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice find indeed, looks odd everything kept nice & neat but the caravans rotting away! probably wouldn't take much to get it up and running again!


----------



## chopface (Oct 19, 2013)

*Rob Roy Caravan Park, Aberdeen*

It's been bugging me ever since I came across the first set of photos of this, not least because I grew up nearish to it. So I did a bit of research and garnered some local knowledge and thought someone else might be interested. The man who owns bought all the caravans and is objecting to local/council plans to turn it into greenbelt land and has proposed a housing development which the council don't want but are aware he could easily turn it back into a large mobile home site over which they would have no control. It rumbles on but...

I hope that is of interest to someone. It was driving me nuts as it all seemed so odd. Still doesn't explain the attention to grass cutting but may be he's just a bit eccentric


----------



## gingrove (Oct 19, 2013)

That's the first time I've seen a caravan ghost town ! really like the way you captured it.


----------



## fannyadams (Oct 19, 2013)

mookster said:


> Oh wow, this is one of the old-school locations! Proper blast from the past, I had no idea it was still around.



Blimey, it certainly is! A bit worse for wear but nicely captured there


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 19, 2013)

Good to see something so different, thanks for sharing. The shots look great, by the way.


----------



## redrum77 (Oct 21, 2013)

very different but very good


----------



## alex76 (Oct 21, 2013)

what a strange place mad how he still looks after it even though the park is clearly fuct


----------

